# Hello y'all



## mry14u2nv (Sep 24, 2010)

I just wanted to say hi to everyone. I have read many postings over the past year. So many of y'all are so creative. I am very slowly growing my Halloween collection. I really loved the contest. I taught every entry was awesome on the budget spent. I hope to learn alot from you guys and gals and thanks for sharing your creativity.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------

